# I got Chloe 6 years ago today!



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't make a post on her birthday (11/14/2008), but today is the day I got her, 6 years ago! I'm so lucky to have gotten the perfect dog 

I can hardly believe my dog is the same dog in those pictures from that night 6 years ago! (I included pics from then and now. Please forgive the laundry I was folding :blush


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Happy Gotcha Day!: Many more!

Wow, you have me in tears, the pictures from then to now.. Enjoy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She looks so worried in the first pic and so totally happy in the others!Beautiful girl!


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

She was very shy the first day. It was a 2 hour ride home, and she cried the whole time. I made her sniff my hand so I could get her to look at the camera for that picture. It didn't take long before we were attached at the hip.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

The camera says the 7th, but that might be wrong. I could've sworn it was a Friday (which would've been the 6th). I posted the pictures on the 8th, but I'm pretty sure I posted them that night.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a beautiful girl she turned out to be and such a lovely smile


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 6th Gotcha Day beautiful girl!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Chloe!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy 6th anniversary chloe; such a pretty girl and look how happy she is


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy gotcha day, Chloe! What a happy girl


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day to both you and Chloe! Love the pictures ,especially her pink bandanna!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day!!  Enjoy your special day pretty girl :wub:


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks  

That bandana was free! 
I took her to Petsmart so they could get her nails even shorter than I was getting them. There was this pet-icure package that included a bow or bandana. I never expected it to be so cute on her! I must have had the biggest smile they've ever seen, when she first came out :wub:


----------

